

Ask HN: API for ACH debits now that Balanced is gone? - chatmasta

Is there an API for ACH debits? Looks like Stripe does not support them, and Balanced shut down.
======
davismwfl
Stripe has a beta program supporting ACH and if you were a balanced customer
using it you can join their beta IIRC. The FAQ talks a little about it. Just
drop Stripe an email they are easy to work with.

[https://www.balancedpayments.com/stripe/faq](https://www.balancedpayments.com/stripe/faq)

